# laptop lüfter hitzeprobleme r520 samsung



## jo12342 (28. April 2013)

*laptop lüfter hitzeprobleme r520 samsung*

hallo ich hab ein problem mit meinem samsung r 520 laptop ist ein cor 2 duo 2x2ghz

hatt eigendlich immer gut funktioniert bzw hats einmal schon das Mainboard augrund von temp probemen geschoßen (war damals ein garantiefall) wurde einfach heiß und heißer und dann war aus. War mir damals so ziemlich wurst weil wie gesagt garantie hab ihn einfach sterben lassen (daten vorher natürlich gesichert)
1 monat vor ablauf der garantie neues mainboard neuer prozessor neues touchpat freu freu
(nein der ist nicht heiß geworden der ist einfach ausgegangen )

so nun da er keine garantie mehr hatt würd ich ihn nicht so gern verrecken lassen.

vorgestern ist es mir aufgefallen ist beim film gucken hängengebieben und hatte nicht so richtig leistung
hab des dann erstmal auf die i-netverbindung geschoben und zum glück ausgeschaltet.

gestern ist mir dann irgendwann aufgefallen das er heiß wird.

lüfter sind frei hab ich vor ca 1 monat mit pressluft freigeblasen (mach ich ca 1-2 mal im jahr mit allen laptops hab nähmlich noch ein hp athlon x64x2 laptop der meint er wäre ne heizung wenn de den nicht freibläst dan gute nacht)

so lange rede kurzer sinn ich den laptop zerlegt lüfter waren dank pressluft frei wärmeleitpaste war auch auf allen chips (misst des war meine vermutung beim hp war da so wärmeleitpat ******* drauf)
wieder zusammengebaut hochgefahren aber moment wieso dreht der lüsfter nicht hab ich idiot den stecker vergessen alles wieder auseinander nein stecker sitzt ohne cover wieder angemacht lüfter dreht nicht läuft nicht an windows bootet lüfter läuft immer noch nicht

also ich kenn des vom hp und dem samsung r 60 so das der lüfter erst voll hochfährt und dann temp abhängig steuert d.h mann hört ihn erst mit höchstdrehzahl laufen und dann passt er sich der last entsprechend an.

so wieder zerlegt lüfter raus alten rechner mit molex stecker und 5v gehohlt lüfter mit 2 nadeln drangehalten lüfter dreht!!!

so und nun meine 2 fragen
1.) sind probleme mit der lüftersteuerung von samsung laptops bekannt??

2.) eigendlich müsste der lüfter doch sofort beim einschalten anlaufen oder???

3.) gibts eigendlich laptops die nicht den hitzetot sterben etz pass ich schon auf wie gehts leuten die nicht auf sowas achten

Ps: gotverdammte laptops gibt ma gutes geld aus achtet sogar darauf das der staub alle 6 monate rauskommt und trotzdem verrecken die dinger gebaut für 2 jahre und dann ab in die tonne zum glück hab ich noch nen gescheiten pc.


----------



## Hardware97 (28. April 2013)

*AW: laptop lüfter hitzeprobleme r520 samsung*

das ist eben die "qualität" aus asien....samsung.... 

kauf dir das nächsten mal einen asus oder so.

wenn nix verdreckt ist ist es einfach nur samsung, entschuldigung, aber das ist so


----------



## jo12342 (28. April 2013)

*AW: laptop lüfter hitzeprobleme r520 samsung*

kann ich den lüfter nicht direkt auf einen der benachparten usb ports braten wo hab ich da + 5v ??

ps: bin eigendlich positiv von der qualität von samsung überrascht kann ma einigermassen zerlegen und es ist sogar wärmeleitpaste auf den chips bei hp waren da nur klebepads die teilweise in der luft hingen und des bei nem athlon system  

ps2: hab nen assus desktop rechner selber aufgebaut aber wenn du nen fertigen assus laptop kaufst kostet der ja des doppelte wie der samsung und da der samsung etz schon vier jahre hält.... und nach meiner bearbeitung wahrscheinlich nochmal 2 jahre passt doch ist doch nur ein zweit und im bed filmguckrechner 

also eigendlich sollte man einen laptop immer gleich aufschrauben kühler kontrollieren wärmeleitpaste anbringen
abstand zwischen kühlkörper und chips mit 1.5mm kupferblech und wärmeleitkleber ausgleichen fertig keine hitzeprobleme mehr 
hab ich bei meinem sam r 60 plus und hp pavellion x 64 so gemacht laufen jetzt stabil und bei anderen verrecken sie reihenweise


----------



## Hardware97 (28. April 2013)

*AW: laptop lüfter hitzeprobleme r520 samsung*

ist vll. dein lüfter defekt?

bring mal dein notebook zu einen fachpersonal. 
würde ich dir raten


mein asus laptop ( nix gamer, standart halt) hat im juni 2012 500 euro gekostet asus x54c mit 500gb hdd, core i3, 4gb ram und usb3


----------



## jo12342 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: laptop lüfter hitzeprobleme r520 samsung*

und der sacht mir dann mainboard defekt weil der lüfter geht ja!! na toll super rat 

ich löte den lüfter auf 5v der läuft und gut ist close krieg  des scho irgendwie hin!

wieso fachmann der stellt auch fest das der lüfter geht nur in dem laptop nicht so weit bin ich doch schon !!!


----------

